# Battery Posts/Terminal Adapters



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Any need to use brass posts for a marine battery (any concern about dissimilar metals if using stainless steel posts/terminal adapters?)?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve never had issues, just keep them clean and apply some battery terminal spray or grease if you see oxidation.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Corrosion X / Corrosion Block, (both dielectric) excellent products. 

Best success I've ever had though was the use of a heavy grease (_Smackdaddy noted_) made for electrical on my battery terminals. I believe because 1) didnt really break down 2) sealed out the air to a certain degree.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

I've used this on battery terminals previous, its a heavy grease


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

DB, I just used the ones Odyssey sells and one of those single use battery terminal grease packets from auto zone (they’re at the front counter most places). Two years running, no issues.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

CorrosionX, dialectic grease, battery terminal spray....they all work


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Another vote for CorrosionX. The stuff is magic. I was helping a guy jump his car the other day. Sprayed the posts and he cranked up without even hooking up the boost box.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

GitFishin said:


> Another vote for CorrosionX. The stuff is magic. I was helping a guy jump his car the other day. Sprayed the posts and he cranked up without even hooking up the boost box.


Every time I walk around my boats inspecting them, which is several times a week, I have a can of CorrosionX in my hand. Nuts, bolts, hinges, electrical connections all get a shot of it regularly.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

GitFishin said:


> Every time I walk around my boats inspecting them, which is several times a week, I have a can of CorrosionX in my hand. Nuts, bolts, hinges, electrical connections all get a shot of it regularly.


same here, ......was time I purchased by the case (6 units). Mainly because of the boats, a 35' and 22' I was responsible for, plus ours, most everything stainless got a shot of Corrosion "X." Even the heads of fasteners, stuff screwed/bolted to the floor.
I dont have anything to support my position, but for some reason I did like better the Corrosion Block for things like electrical terminal blocks, etc. Because Corrosion Block is blue, not for other areas.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Kirc said:


> same here, ......was time I purchased by the case (6 units). Mainly because of the boats, a 35' and 22' I was responsible for, plus ours, most everything stainless got a shot of Corrosion "X." Even the heads of fasteners, stuff screwed/bolted to the floor.
> I dont have anything to support my position, but for some reason I did like better the Corrosion Block for things like electrical terminal blocks, etc. Because Corrosion Block is blue, not for other areas.


I haven't run across Corrosion Block but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

GitFishin said:


> Every time I walk around my boats inspecting them, which is several times a week, I have a can of CorrosionX in my hand. Nuts, bolts, hinges, electrical connections all get a shot of it regularly.


I use it too. I've got an almost full can that I dropped and broke the nozzle off and the post is stuck in the can and I can't bring myself to throw it away.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Jason M said:


> I use it too. I've got an almost full can that I dropped and broke the nozzle off and the post is stuck in the can and I can't bring myself to throw it away.


Same. I've been thinking about how to salvage what's in the can


----------

